

An intro to responsive web design - grexi
http://usersnap.com/blog/an-intro-to-responsive-web-design/

======
dhrp
Exactly, there is no longer a way to ignore designing your website in a
responsive way. Luckily however, there are also more and more tools to design
responsive websites. Check out froont.com for example.

~~~
grexi
It's definitely the way to go - I don't want to decide if I'm looking at a
page mobile or desktop or anything in between.

